# Ancho de banda en transmición AM



## Romeo (Oct 13, 2008)

Hola

Estoy iniciandome en el estudio de la Radio aunque conozco los principios fundamentales de la electricidad y la electrónica, tanto en el comportamiento de los distintos componentes como así también las leyes que las gobiernan.

Par ir derecho al grano: hay una cosa que no entiendo, y es lo referido al ancho de banda de la transmisión en AM. Adjunto un gráfico elemental de modulación en amplitud; allí se ve como una onda de audio modula la amplitud de una de onda de radiofrecuencia.

Leo en la bibliografía que tengo, por ej. y dice que: "Al modular en amplitud y transmitir al éter se ocupa más ancho de banda que si transmitieramos por ej. una señal contínua (tipo CW, solo portadora)".

Y lo que no entiendo es esto: si yo transmito una señal de AM en por ej. 2000 Khz y un amigo transmite CW en 2005 Khz, por que yo ocupo más "ancho de banda" si la única diferencia entre ambas señales es la amplitud de las crestas (tampoco capto si lo de "ancho" es una cuestión física/espacio o eléctrica).

Si alguien me entiende lo que planteo y tiene ganas de "encarrilarme" se lo agradecería.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 13, 2008)

Romeo dijo:
			
		

> ...Y lo que no entiendo es esto: si yo transmito una señal de AM en por ej. 2000 Khz y un amigo transmite CW en 2005 Khz, por que yo ocupo más "ancho de banda" si la única diferencia entre ambas señales es la amplitud de las crestas .



La diferencia es que tu amigo transmite una señal 'pura':
Ao*seno(2*pi*fp*t)
con Ao: amplitud y fp = frecuenciadelaportadora

Y vos transmitis una señal:
Ao*seno(2*pi*fp*t)*(1+e*seno(2*pi*fs*t))
con fs = frecuenciadelaseñal y e = profundidad de modulacion

Aplicando relaciones trigonometrica, tu señal se puede escribir como:
Ao*seno(2*pi*fp*t) + 0.5*Ao*e*coseno(2*pi*(fp-fs)*t) - 0.5*Ao*e*coseno(2*pi*(fp+fs)*t)

Donde... sorpresa!  Tu señal sera 'visualmente' parecida a la de tu amigo, pero en realidad es la suma de tres señales 'puras' , una de la misma frecuencia que la portadora y dos de frecuencia fp+fs y fp-fs




> tampoco capto si lo de "ancho" es una cuestión física/espacio o eléctrica


Fijate que estas ocupando  un rango de frecuencias que va de fp-fs a fp+fs , o sea 2*fs de ancho de banda.
Es mas bien una cuestion matematica.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2008)

Exacto..! Electronicamente hablando, las FI's que ocupan los equipos de CW son muyyyy estrechos (5 Khz) por la gran cogestion que presentan las bandas (SSB) dicha modalidad..!


----------



## Romeo (Oct 14, 2008)

Gracias a ambos por sus respuestas, pero para un estudiante de secundaria como yo las mismas tienen un caracter demasiado elevado. Tanto a mi como a muchos foreros novatos nos gustaría una explicación más sencilla (o más casera).
Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 14, 2008)

Romeo dijo:
			
		

> ... Tanto a mi como a muchos foreros novatos nos gustaría una explicación más sencilla (o más casera)...


Explicar modulacion sin formulas es tan nebuloso como explicar una raiz cuadrada a quien no sabe lo que es una multiplicacion o una suma.

El problema es que para realmente comprender el comportamiento en temas relativos al procesamiento de señales hace falta una minima formacion en matematicas. 
Lamentablemente, salvo unos pocos colegios tecnicos, esta minima formacion no la da la secundaria (es nula en este aspecto), recien despues de un ciclo basico universitario puede decirse que tenes 'un conocimiento basico' de matematicas.

Si el tema te interesa, preocupate por alcanzar esa base matematica minima. Si no, la electronica nunca te dejara de resultar un copiado a ciegas de circuitos donde hasta el comportamiento de un capacitor parecera misterioso.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 14, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Si el tema te interesa, preocupate por alcanzar esa base matematica minima. Si no, la electronica nunca te dejara de resultar un copiado a ciegas de circuitos donde hasta el comportamiento de un capacitor parecera misterioso.



Es una realidad que muchos tenemos que vivir. Aunque a mi no me parece misterioso el funcionamiento y las formulas del capacitor (Fisica) hay otras como las de la polariazacion de transistores que sigue siendo "un copia y pega".

Otro ejemplo mas cercano a este post, es el ancho de banda: se como funciona, cual es la grafia resultante, ciertos aspectos, pero a la hora de sentarme a sacar numeros precisos estoy "OUT OF ORDER"

A pesar de esto sigo diseñando equipos de RF y probandolos, tanto asi que es algo comun para mi hacer modificaciones y anticipar el funcionamiento del circuito.

PDal amigo que creo el post) No te decepciones, lo que se, lo aprendi de este foro y experimentando..!


----------



## Romeo (Oct 19, 2008)

Alguien que pueda explicar de un modo simple este tema? (si la explicación es brillante hasta puede pasar a ser un Destacado en el foro)


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 19, 2008)

No hay modos simples..! O te sientas a leer o te vas a quedar con la duda..!


----------



## jirou (Oct 28, 2008)

Buenas!
Acabo de llegar al foro y creo que puedo ayudarte...

Segun el ejemplo que expones, tu amigo envia unicamente la portadora mientras tu estas enviando la portadora junto a otra señal. (lo cual explica perfectamente Eduardo)

Con lo que creo que te lias es con la frecuencia de la portadora y el ancho de banda, por decirlo de alguna manera, el ancho de banda es cuanta frecuencia ocupas y la frecuencia de la portadora es a que "altura" lo haces...

En tu ejemplo:
CW ocuparia de 2002,5 a 2007,5 KHz --> ancho de banda 5KHz
AM por ejemplo 1990 a 2010 KHz  --> ancho de banda 20KHz

Espero haberte sido de ayuda :S


----------

